# Something besides ARs and AKs



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Link is to a video for nutnfancy on youtube. Not a huge fan of his, seems a little full of himself. The interview is good though. 

Robinson arms has been pushing the XCR for about 5 years. Had some growing pains and CS issues early on but it's a hell of a platform with a lot of options. Worth a watch.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

He also makes a good case for Ruger Minis


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Any idea on price and availability? That guy is a douche!*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Poor Pres of the Co, I would have bitch slapped the reporter talking...good grief. Interesting gun, anyone know the price points, or has shot one??


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a couple if you want check one out.

I'm also a RA dealer. Used they go from 1100 to 1400. New 1500 to 1800. There have been some changes over the years so make sure you know what mods the rifle has before purchasing.

More than happy to answer any questions.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like my kel-tec su-16c. I shot it straight from the factory without cleaning and had a couple of FTF's in the first 150 rounds or so. Gave it a good cleaning and lube and have had no issues at all over the last 500 rounds. I think it's a great alternative to ak's & ar-15's. Some ridicule it as a plastic toy, but they said the same thing about Glocks back in the day as well.

I can see how nutnfancy might rub some people the wrong way in his gear reviews. I really didn't have an opinion on him one way or other, until I came across a couple of his more serious videos on concealed carry and gun rights in general. He is one of the good guys and a huge advocate of gun rights. He makes some pretty good arguments against the pacifist anti-gun crowd in a rather intelligent and well reasoned way. We are all on the same team win comes to the 2nd amendment, so I don't see the need to be calling people db's, however, I'm a big supporter of the 1st amendment as well, so have at it I suppose.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Poor Pres of the Co, I would have bitch slapped the reporter talking...good grief. Interesting gun, anyone know the price points, or has shot one??


I never could get into the rifle. Setting aside my disagreement with piston systems I find multi caliber systems somewhat moot in light of the similar cost of entire AR upper groups. Keep in mind XCR barrel assembles cost ~$500 and are proprietary.

I enjoy Nutnfancy videos. He's very truthful and is merely asking the questions along the way about product from his previous experience with it. A lot of people just don't like this style or format. Others dislike the length of his reviews, but I like them. I want to know everything I can about the product before I buy, so I welcome the long reviews. In my opinion he's the most thorough reviewer of gear on YouTube. If you don't like it fast forward.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Gravity, your pricing info is off. I sell RA barrels for $330.

I agree that the caliber change isn't a huge deal. It's not something you would do in the field but it's great for cleaning.

I think the ergos on the XCR beat the AR and AK. It's a little on the heavy side but I would venture to say it's more robust because of it.

Like anything that's engineered there are trade offs and it is by no means perfect but it's an excellent platform.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hopefully......*

......I will be able to take a look at one(RA) today when I am over. 

Reports that I am getting now indicate that the Ruger(SR556) is the best thing since "sliced bread" so far. I have shot a couple of the Rugers but have never wrung one out. They are pricy however sometimes you do not get what you have paid for. However, I do not own a Ruger or a RA. 

Would just like to add that I am happy that you are here(Dixie) and look forward to your input on a variety of issues. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> ......I will be able to take a look at one(RA) today when I am over.
> 
> Reports that I am getting now indicate that the Ruger(SR556) is the best thing since "sliced bread" so far. I have shot a couple of the Rugers but have never wrung one out. They are pricy however sometimes you do not get what you have paid for. However, I do not own a Ruger or a RA.
> 
> Would just like to add that I am happy that you are here(Dixie) and look forward to your input on a variety of issues. --- SAWMAN


The Ruger SR556 would be the piston AR that I would choose. For the cost it's got great value. At ~$1400 when you do the math of the individual extras it's a good deal. Also I like the light weight of the rifle. I think they also solved the carrier tilt issues in many piston ARs too. Most piston ARs are a little heavy. I would probably buy the model with that comes with the VTAC modular rail.

If I were to buy a non AR carbine I would probably buy a FN SCAR or maybe an RA XCR. For me ergonomics followed by weight are the most important considerations in a carbine for me.

Dixie I may have to come over and see an XCR first hand. I'll bring over my toys to compare and contrast the things I like and dislike.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll let you guys be the judge -- who's review is better??

Nutnfancy did a review of the PPQ

http://youtu.be/HcV7l4AjeXk

So did Faliaphotography - on the 1st Edition PPQ (that I picked up from Dixie this week...)





 
You tell me -- who is easier to listen to (or easier on the eyes)


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Great Review*

EASY WATCHING vid. Very complete and very informative. I watched it 9 times. Noticed the 5th time that she shoots with both eyes open. Hmmmm ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Dixie I may have to come over and see an XCR first hand. I'll bring over my toys to compare and contrast the things I like and dislike.


Give me a call. I'm around. 503 708 4740


----------

